# Please help!! replace Thermostat



## tomlee (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a old Heating and Cooling thermostat that broke so i'm trying to replace it with a new one.

The wires diagram on the (old thermostat) shown from L -> R

W3 E G = green wire Y =yellow wire R = red wire X O= blue wire w2= white wire B L


On the new (Lux. model DMH105) thermostat shown from L -> R

O B Y W RH RC G C


So can anyone hlep me to connect those wire from the old thermostat to the new one ? :wave:


----------

